# Διατροφή και Συμπληρώματα > Αξιολόγηση Συμπληρωμάτων > Πρωτεΐνες >  Nitro Pure Whey Gold (Biotech USA)

## Marios1991

Γεια σας παιδια , μολις μου ειχε τελειωσει η πρωτεινη , και πηρα βιαστικα αυτην . Ηταν σε "εκπτωση" γυρω στα 35 ευρω 5lbs.







Απο γευση πηρα την double chocolate , ειναι πολυ ωραια !
Αν την εχει καποιος ας κανει ενα μικρο review μπορει να ειναι καμια μουφα..

Ευχαριστω

----------


## ΦΩΤΗΣ83

ειναι πολυ καλη.... αυτοι εχω αυτω το διαστιμα.. και απο γευση τελεια.. ιδικά σοκολάτα καρύδα και επίσης μην ξεχνάς ότι είναι USA.....

----------


## Anithos

> ειναι πολυ καλη.... αυτοι εχω αυτω το διαστιμα.. και απο γευση τελεια.. ιδικά σοκολάτα καρύδα και επίσης μην ξεχνάς ότι είναι USA.....


oxi ακριβως USA ,η συγκεκριμενη παραγεται νομιζω στην Ευρωπη ,Ουγγαρια αν δεν κανω λαθως εχει εργοστασιο.Τωρα για την πρωτεινη και εμενε μου αρεσε πολυ η καραμελα-καπουτσινο και λιγοτερο το φουντουκι σαν γευση ...και θα προτιμουσα να μην εχει ασπαρταμη σαν γλυκαντικο.

----------


## ΦΩΤΗΣ83

> oxi ακριβως USA ,η συγκεκριμενη παραγεται νομιζω στην Ευρωπη ,Ουγγαρια αν δεν κανω λαθως εχει εργοστασιο.Τωρα για την πρωτεινη και εμενε μου αρεσε πολυ η καραμελα-καπουτσινο και λιγοτερο το φουντουκι σαν γευση ...και θα προτιμουσα να μην εχει ασπαρταμη σαν γλυκαντικο.



ναι Όντος το μόνο κακό που έχει είναι το ασπαρταμη.. Αλλά αν σκεφτείς και οι άλλες πρωτεΐνες που γράφουν ότι δεν έχουν ζάχαρη και είναι γευστικές με διάφορα γλυκαντικά φαντάσου τι θα έχουν…..  πάντως λήγω πόλοι όλες είναι καλές..

----------


## aqua_bill

προφίλ αμινοξέων κλπ έχουμε ?

----------


## aqua_bill

ασπαρτάμη και πολύ ζαχαριτσα...δε θα πάρω

----------


## dimitrispump

> ασπαρτάμη και πολύ ζαχαριτσα...δε θα πάρω


0,5gr ζαχαρη νομιζω εχει και 1.7gr υδατανθρακα,αυτην πινω τωρα σε 5lb,ειπα να αλλαξω απο whey syntrax,καλη μου φαινεται και οικονομικη.

----------


## ΠανοςΒ

Πολύ καλες γευσεις γενικά εχει η BIOTECH. 

Περα απο την ασπαρτάμη δε μου αρεσει που αφηνει κατακάθι κατι με την υφη της ζάχαρης. Μπορει να μην ειναι αλλα μονο και μονο που εχει την υφη της με χαλάει.

Τις παίρνω που και που οταν ειναι σε προσφορά.

----------


## billys15

Οικονομικη,αλλα περα απ'την ασπαρταμη το μειον ειναι η διαλυτοτητα και ο αφρος που κανει.Αλλα ενα 2κιλο δεν ειναι και μαρτυριο να το κατεβασεις. :01. Wink: 

Δοκιμαζω γευση πεπονι,δεν ειναι εντονη αλλα φερνει αρκετα.

----------


## Sotos7Xania

Μπορείτε να μου εξηγήσ ετε γιατί είναι τόσο κακό να έχει ασπαρτάμη;

----------


## cuntface

> Μπορείτε να μου εξηγήσ ετε γιατί είναι τόσο κακό να έχει ασπαρτάμη;


γτ σε μεγαλες ποσοτητες ειναι καρκινογονα

----------


## beefmeup

στα ποντικια..κ οταν τους δοθηκαν δοσεις,που στον ανθρωπο θα αντιστοιχουσαν σε ενα κουτι ασπαρταμη την φορα..
στον ανθρωπο δεν υπαρχουν σοβαρες ενδειξεις κ σε δοσεις που χρησιμοποιουνται απο ολους καθημερινα.

----------


## cuntface

> στα ποντικια..κ οταν τους δοθηκαν δοσεις,που στον ανθρωπο θα αντιστοιχουσαν σε ενα κουτι ασπαρταμη την φορα..
> στον ανθρωπο δεν υπαρχουν σοβαρες ενδειξεις κ σε δοσεις που χρησιμοποιουνται απο ολους καθημερινα.


δεν διαφωνο αλλα δν ειναι οτι το καλητερο εγω τν αποφευγω

----------


## beefmeup

ουτε κ γω διαφωνω με την σταση σου,αλλα καρκινο δεν υπαρχουν ενδειξεις οτι δημιουργει..

----------


## AlexOne

εγω πηρα την ISO WHEY ZERO 908gr (BIOTECH USA)
δεν διαλυεται με τιποτα.... την χτυπαω στη φραπεδιερα δεν γινεται αλλιως.... ελπιζο να ειναι καλη σαν πρωτεινη τουλαχιστον...

----------


## oroklini93

Παιδια πηρα και εγω την nitro pure whey gold και ειμαι αρχαριος . Παω για γραμμωση και θελω να μου δωσετε πληροφοριες για το ποσο ειναι η ημερησια δοση και ποτε θα την πινω

----------


## Christos100

> Παιδια πηρα και εγω την nitro pure whey gold και ειμαι αρχαριος . Παω για γραμμωση και θελω να μου δωσετε πληροφοριες για το ποσο ειναι η ημερησια δοση και ποτε θα την πινω


οχι και απο τις καλες κατα την γνωμη μου για γραμμωση.τελοσπαντων μετα την προπονηση σου να την παιρνεις, 1 scoup. θα μπορουσες να βαλεις και ενα σκουπ με το πρωινο σου.

----------


## oroklini93

ποια πρωτεινη μου συστηνετε να παρω μολις την καταναλωσω αυτην??

----------


## Christos100

> ποια πρωτεινη μου συστηνετε να παρω μολις την καταναλωσω αυτην??


 στο τελος θα μου πουν οτι κανω διαφημηση αλλα εγω σου προτεινω την whey της on standard ή την ultra whey protein απο sci-mx

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

H νεα συσκευασία της  :01. Wink: 





Εφτασαν στα χέρια μου καποια δείγματα της νεότερης σειρας(χωρίς ασπαρταμη για όσους κόπτονται) και σήμερα δοκίμασα τη γευση bourbon vanilla....Αρκετά ελαφριά γευση-αν και δεν εβαλα πανω απ ο 300ml νερο- με ελαχιστο κουνημα στο σεικερ παντως διαλυθηκε καλά χωρις πολλους αφρους και κατακάθια.Αυριο θα δω και την dark chokolate...

Μια παρατηρηση σχετικά με την πολιτική τιμολόγησης της εταιρίας-προσφερει το κουτί των 5lb σε τιμή σχεδόν ίδια με την gold της ΟΝ προσφέροντας καθαρότητα σχεδον 70%-20,7 στα 28γρμ- οταν στον ανταγωνισμό  με τα ιδια χρήματα παίρνεις καλύτερες περιεκτικότητες...
 :02. Welcome:

----------


## billy89

20,7 στα 28 δε βγαίνει 65%, γύρω στο 75% βγαίνει!

----------


## Nikolas_mk2

71% ειναι βασικά,λαθος ο πρωτος μου υπολογισμός  :02. Welcome:

----------


## djroof

Πήγα να πάρω ένα Xtend σήμερα σε γνωστό μαγαζί και μου έδωσε δώρο να δοκιμάσω ένα φακελάκι απο αυτή.

Στο σείκερ μια χαρά διαλύεται και γεύση πολύ ελαφριά Bourbon Vanilla. Επειδή μου τελειώνει η Nutrend (ευχαριστημένος), έλεγα να πάρω την ΟΝ (που προτείνουν όλοι) αλλά αυτή την έχει σε καλή προσφορά οπότε με βολέψει για το καλοκαίρι  :01. Wink:

----------


## totis

> H νεα συσκευασία της 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Εφτασαν στα χέρια μου καποια δείγματα της νεότερης σειρας(χωρίς ασπαρταμη για όσους κόπτονται) και σήμερα δοκίμασα τη γευση bourbon vanilla....Αρκετά ελαφριά γευση-αν και δεν εβαλα πανω απ ο 300ml νερο-προς το αδιαφορο παει θα ελεγα,με ελαχιστο κουνημα στο σεικερ παντως διαλυθηκε καλά χωρις πολλους αφρους και κατακάθια.Αυριο θα δω και την dark chokolate...
> 
> Μια παρατηρηση σχετικά με την πολιτική τιμολόγησης της εταιρίας-προσφερει το κουτί των 5lb σε τιμή σχεδόν ίδια με την gold της ΟΝ προσφεροντας καθαροτητα σχεδον 70%-20,7 στα 28γρμ- οταν στον ανταγωνισμό  με τα ιδια χρήματα παίρνεις καλύτερες περιεκτικότητες...


Πρεπει να ειναι πολυ ασχετος καποιος με τα συμπληρωματα για να προτιμηση αυτη απο την gold standard μια και ανεφερες οτι εχουνε σχεδον ιδια τιμη.......

----------


## djroof

Για ποιότητα έχω διαβάσει παντού για την ON οπότε ναι πιστεύω οτι είναι η κορυφαία.

Όσο για την τιμή η ΟΝ είναι 9 ευρώ πιο ακριβή απο την προσφορά (οχι τίποτα σοβαρή διαφορά)  :03. Thumb up:  οπότε πάω στην ΟΝ που είχα στο μυαλό μου απο την αρχή  :01. Razz:

----------


## Tigeras

Πήρα τη Hazelnut Cream(Φουντούκι).Πρώτη φορά παίρνω απο Biotech.

Βαθμολογία:

Γεύση 9/10 Φοβερή
Πέψη 10/10.Δεν παρατήρησα τίποτα.
Διαλυτότητα 7/10.Εδώ μου τα χάλασε λίγο,πέθανα να τη κουνάω στο shaker,ακόμη και με λίγο παραπάνω γάλα αλλά είχε σβολάκια
Τιμή 8/10.Λίγο τσιμπημένη θα την έλεγα

----------


## ICHIJAVA

Πήρα τη nitro pure whey gold dark chocolate 454g 13€

Γεύση 10/10 τέλεια 
Διαλυτότητα 10/10
Πέψη 10/10

----------


## herculas

Πήρα και εγώ για να αλλάξω από Scitec .
Γεύση hazelnut  πολλή καλή ,ελαφριά ,καθόλου γλυκιά (μονο με νερό την πίνω ).
Διαλυτότητα απλά καλή , γιατί στο καπάκι άφηνε κολλημένη σκόνη.
Το προφίλ τον αμινοξέων αξιόλογο.
Η τιμή δε με ενθουσίασε οπότε μάλλον δε θα την τιμήσω πάλι.

----------


## storm68

Παιδιά, ας μην βλέπουμε μόνο τα ποσοστά πρωτεΐνης τη γεύση κ.τ.λ. Έχετε δει ότι η εταιρία αυτή παραπλανά τους πάντες ακόμα και ως προς το όνομα της; Το (USA) που κολλάει;
Η εταιρία είναι Ουγγρική, και δεν το θεωρώ από μόνο του κακό απαραίτητα, αλλά όταν λανσάρεται ως Αμερικάνικη, εμένα αυτό κάτι μου λέει ως προς την αξιοπιστία της.
Και, είναι δυνατόν να την συγκρίνουμε με την ΟΝ ή άλλες καταξιωμένες και τίμιες μάρκες;

----------


## Feth

Την δοκιμασα σε γευση σοκολάτα η οποια είναι πολύ καλή , διαλυεται πολύ ευκολα χωρις να αφηνει σβόλους κλπ  και δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα ως προς την χωνεψη της.
Επισης να αναφέρω ότι η εταιρεια έχει σταματήσει την γευση dark chocolate (γαμώ, και ήταν και γαμω τις γεύσεις!) :01. Sad:

----------


## sobral

> Παιδιά, ας μην βλέπουμε μόνο τα ποσοστά πρωτεΐνης τη γεύση κ.τ.λ. Έχετε δει ότι η εταιρία αυτή παραπλανά τους πάντες ακόμα και ως προς το όνομα της; Το (USA) που κολλάει;
> Η εταιρία είναι Ουγγρική, και δεν το θεωρώ από μόνο του κακό απαραίτητα, αλλά όταν λανσάρεται ως Αμερικάνικη, εμένα αυτό κάτι μου λέει ως προς την αξιοπιστία της.
> Και, είναι δυνατόν να την συγκρίνουμε με την ΟΝ ή άλλες καταξιωμένες και τίμιες μάρκες;


Δεν υπάρχει σύγκριση. Η συγκεκριμένη εταιρία είναι αμφιβόλου ποιότητας κ αυτό το καταλαβαίνει κάποιος δοκιμάζοντας κάποια απ τα πιο εξειδικευμένα προϊόντα της όπως επίσης αν γνωρίζει από δοσολογίες, όπου σε ορισμένα προϊόντα οι δόσεις είναι για ποντίκια. Τέλος, ισχύει πως είναι Ουγγρική κι όχι αμερικάνικη, κάτι που το κάνουν κι άλλες.

----------


## raziel13epsilon

Παιδια η BIOTECH είναι αμερικανικη εταιρια αλλα όπως πολλες εταιριες εχει κανει εργοστασιο στην Ουγγαρια. Όπως και η ON εχει στην Ιρλανδια , όπως ο GASPARI στη Βουλγαρια και πολλες άλλες εταιριες. Η πρωτεινη της ΟΝ που πινετε οι περισσοτεροι είναι USA νομιζετε?? Μου εφερε ο αδερφος μου από αμερικη την WHEY της ON και στη γευση δεν ειχε καμια σχεση με την ελληνικη που αγοραζα.

----------


## sobral

> Παιδια η BIOTECH είναι αμερικανικη εταιρια αλλα όπως πολλες εταιριες εχει κανει εργοστασιο στην Ουγγαρια. Όπως και η ON εχει στην Ιρλανδια , όπως ο GASPARI στη Βουλγαρια και πολλες άλλες εταιριες. Η πρωτεινη της ΟΝ που πινετε οι περισσοτεροι είναι USA νομιζετε?? Μου εφερε ο αδερφος μου από αμερικη την WHEY της ON και στη γευση δεν ειχε καμια σχεση με την ελληνικη που αγοραζα.


Όχι κάνεις λάθος! Η Biotech δεν έχει τίποτα στην Αμερική! Ψάξ'το όσο θες. Συγκρίνεις την ΟΝ που έχει εργοστάσια σε όλο τον κόσμο με μία καθαρά ουγγρική εταιρία που απλά έβαλε ένα USA (με γραφεία και καλά, τα οποία μπορεί καν να μην υπάρχουν) για να το παίξει αμερικάνικη! Η ΟΝ έχει εργοστάσιο κανονικά στην Αμερική (ένα τεράστιο) και στην Ιρλανδία για τα ευρωπαϊκά προϊόντα. Επίσης η ευρωπαϊκή πρωτείνη είναι καμία σχέση όπως λες, γιατί είναι πιο υγιεινή απ την αμερικάνικη! Στην Αμερική επιτρέπονται πιο πολλές χρωστικές, πιο πολλά γλυκαντικά και άλλα ενισχυτικά γεύσης. Όσο για τον Gaspari και τη Βουλγαρία ποιος σου είπε αυτή την αναληθή είδηση? ούτε αυτό ισχύει.

Φιλικά

----------


## raziel13epsilon

> Όχι κάνεις λάθος! Η Biotech δεν έχει τίποτα στην Αμερική! Ψάξ'το όσο θες. Συγκρίνεις την ΟΝ που έχει εργοστάσια σε όλο τον κόσμο με μία καθαρά ουγγρική εταιρία που απλά έβαλε ένα USA (με γραφεία και καλά, τα οποία μπορεί καν να μην υπάρχουν) για να το παίξει αμερικάνικη! Η ΟΝ έχει εργοστάσιο κανονικά στην Αμερική (ένα τεράστιο) και στην Ιρλανδία για τα ευρωπαϊκά προϊόντα. Επίσης η ευρωπαϊκή πρωτείνη είναι καμία σχέση όπως λες, γιατί είναι πιο υγιεινή απ την αμερικάνικη! Στην Αμερική επιτρέπονται πιο πολλές χρωστικές, πιο πολλά γλυκαντικά και άλλα ενισχυτικά γεύσης. Όσο για τον Gaspari και τη Βουλγαρία ποιος σου είπε αυτή την αναληθή είδηση? ούτε αυτό ισχύει.
> 
> Φιλικά


Φίλε Sobral . Εχουν γραφτει κατά καιρους πολλα για τις εταιριες συμπληρωμάτων. Ισως πολλα να είναι ψεματα. Ισως να υπαρχει και μια δοση αληθειας σε μερικα. Η Biotech δε ξερω κατά ποσο είναι καθαρα Ουγγαρεζικη εταιρια και χρησιμοποιεί το USA για λογους μάρκετινγκ ή είναι αμερικανικη εταιρια. Σε καποια συμπληρώματα που εχω παρει κατά καιρους ελεγε ότι είναι από Αμερική. Εάν εχει εταιρια στην Αμερικη ή απλα εχουν μια ταχυδρομικη θυριδα σε ένα ταχυδρομειο για να το παιζουν USA δε ξερω. 
Αν θυμασαι καλα ειχαν γραφτει ΠΑΡΑ πολλα για την Warriorlab και μετα από χρονια αποδείχτηκαν πολύ ποιοτικα προιοντα. Ποσο λάσπη ειχαν φαει και από αυτό το φαρουμ στης αρχες?? Οσο αφορα τον GASPARI και τη βουλγαρια. Αυτό εχει να κανει με τα πολλα προιοντα που κυκλοφορουσαν από σελιδες του ιντερνετ και ερχοντουσαν από βουλγαρια. Πολλα επισης βουλγαρικα προιοντα της UNIVERSAL εφτασαν στην ελλαδα και βλέπεις ότι πολλοι είναι επιφυλακτικοι να τα παρουν. 
Δε θελω να δημιουργησω κανενα ζητημα προς θεου αλλα θα πρεπει να βαλουν και οι εταιριες μια τάξη στην αγορα. Να ξερουμε και εμεις τι πίνουμε !!

Ευχαριστω !

----------


## sobral

> Φίλε Sobral . Εχουν γραφτει κατά καιρους πολλα για τις εταιριες συμπληρωμάτων. Ισως πολλα να είναι ψεματα. Ισως να υπαρχει και μια δοση αληθειας σε μερικα. Η Biotech δε ξερω κατά ποσο είναι καθαρα Ουγγαρεζικη εταιρια και χρησιμοποιεί το USA για λογους μάρκετινγκ ή είναι αμερικανικη εταιρια. Σε καποια συμπληρώματα που εχω παρει κατά καιρους ελεγε ότι είναι από Αμερική. Εάν εχει εταιρια στην Αμερικη ή απλα εχουν μια ταχυδρομικη θυριδα σε ένα ταχυδρομειο για να το παιζουν USA δε ξερω. 
> Αν θυμασαι καλα ειχαν γραφτει ΠΑΡΑ πολλα για την Warriorlab και μετα από χρονια αποδείχτηκαν πολύ ποιοτικα προιοντα. Ποσο λάσπη ειχαν φαει και από αυτό το φαρουμ στης αρχες?? Οσο αφορα τον GASPARI και τη βουλγαρια. Αυτό εχει να κανει με τα πολλα προιοντα που κυκλοφορουσαν από σελιδες του ιντερνετ και ερχοντουσαν από βουλγαρια. Πολλα επισης βουλγαρικα προιοντα της UNIVERSAL εφτασαν στην ελλαδα και βλέπεις ότι πολλοι είναι επιφυλακτικοι να τα παρουν. 
> Δε θελω να δημιουργησω κανενα ζητημα προς θεου αλλα θα πρεπει να βαλουν και οι εταιριες μια τάξη στην αγορα. Να ξερουμε και εμεις τι πίνουμε !!
> 
> Ευχαριστω !


Χαίρομαι που απ την κουβέντα μας θα βγουν πράγματα για να μάθει ο κόσμος. Κοίτα για την Biotech το ξέρω χρόνια...είναι ουγγρική κ το παίζει αμερικάνικη. Το ίδιο κάνει κ η Scitec. Αυτό δεν είναι απαραίτητα κακό έτσι; εγώ πια με όλα αυτά που έχουμε δει, από αμερικάνικες ζήτημα αν εμπιστεύομαι μερικές, μετρημένες στα δάχτυλα του ενός χεριού...όσο για τη Βουλγαρία: οι ίδιες οι εταιρίες δεν είχαν σίγουρα εργοστάσιο εκεί (γι αυτό σε διόρθωσα παραπάνω) αλλά βρώμαγε η δουλειά πως κυκλοφορούσαν μούφες, χωρίς να μπορώ να το αποδείξω. Και ίσχυε με αυτές που λες και με άλλες 3-4 πολύ επώνυμες. Στο τελευταίο θα συμφωνήσω 100% ! Αλλά ο εταιρίες και ειδικά οι αμερικάνικες δεν βοηθούν το εωρωπαϊκό κοινό κ πολύ, όταν δημιουργηθεί θέμα με κάποιο προϊόν τους. :08. Toast:

----------

